# Lizards > General Geckos >  If you had to name this...

## Kara

...what would you call it?

There are no wrong answers, folks. 

Dark phase:


Light phase:

----------


## Sausage

As in like a personal name?

Mr. Sprinkles  :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

Hmmmmm.... Lemon-Blueberry Slushie!  :Very Happy:   Seriously...he makes me think of lemonade with blueberries in it.  Gorgeous gecko!

----------


## fishmommy

(Art) Deco gecko  :Rolleyes2:  


Starfield

Matrix

----------


## xdeus

Yellow Kitty?   :Razz:

----------


## jknudson

Well if we stick on the theme of rock stars...ala Hendrix... how about The Nuge!? :Very Happy:

----------


## Kara

We're looking for a descriptive name, vs. personally naming the animal.  I've been calling her Aurora in the interim.   :Wink: 

K~

----------


## jknudson

Blueberry Lime :Wink:

----------


## lord jackel

For some reason "Ambrosia" pops in my head.  :Smile:

----------


## Rapture

Reminds me of a cuttlefish talking with its skin...  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Pastel blue w/lemon

----------


## fishmommy

blueberry frost

----------


## Kara

No blueberry.  We have a "Blueberry" lineage going already, and it's a completely different trait.  Probably should have clarified that earlier.  Sorry!

 :Very Happy: 

K~

----------


## dr del

summer sky.  :Smile:  


aurora sounds waaaay classier though. :Razz:  

also lapis?

How's the temperament on it?



dr del

----------


## Icatsme

Skittles :-)

----------


## ladywhipple02

The Sunrise Line?

----------


## Kara

> How's the temperament on it?
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


LOL...just like any other "sensitive" female.  She'll put up with you to a point & then let you know when enough is enough.  Vast improvement from when she was first imported, though.   :Wink:   Consistent, gentle interaction has proven to win even most of our LTC's over, and the CBB's are gems.    

K~

----------


## kavmon

makes me think of something caribbean or island like,


"utopia"??



vaughn

----------


## Sausage

> As in like a personal name?
> 
> Mr. Sprinkles


Oops, it's a female. Make that Miss Sprinkles

----------


## fishmommy

ice storm

spring fever
spring dawn

kaleidascope

confetti

nurple

----------


## mlededee

how about FREAKING AMAZING?! i mean seriously, could the colors of a gecko get any better?! wow! i like summer sky.  :Smile:

----------


## KYSHA

When I first saw her the name Alailah came up to my head...

----------


## 8b8ll

Kara!

Good to see you posting again....hope all is well.   :Smile:  


How about *Funkadella*, or *psychedella*!! 


Mike

----------


## casperca

friggin awesome.

----------


## AzureN1ght

Kinda reminds me of cotton candy  :Very Happy:  (think the purpley blue kind and not the pink kind  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Freakie_frog

Poppy Seed!
See same colors  :Very Happy: 



Picture 2

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Kinda reminds me of cotton candy  (think the purpley blue kind and not the pink kind  ).


Hehe--I found a pic that illustrates mine, too!

http://www.candycritic.org/carnivalcandy/cottonwall.jpg BAM!

----------


## darkangel

Berry-Lemon Ice

----------


## fishmommy

candyshop


Monet

Rembrandt

----------


## JLC

> candyshop
> 
> 
> Monet
> 
> Rembrandt


Ooohhh, that makes me think...how about *Van Gogh*?? 

http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth...arry-night.jpg

----------


## Kara

> Ooohhh, that makes me think...how about *Van Gogh*?? 
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth...arry-night.jpg



LOL...I actually used the same pic when trying to get Kev to consider the Van Gogh reference. 

The debate there was this:  we're already working hard to overcome the nasty attitude/image of WC tokays...let's not name them anything that may tempt them to take an ear off!!!   :Wink:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Ooohhh, that makes me think...how about *Van Gogh*?? 
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth...arry-night.jpg


Oooh, I like Van Gogh!

----------


## JLC

> LOL...I actually used the same pic when trying to get Kev to consider the Van Gogh reference. 
> 
> The debate there was this: we're already working hard to overcome the nasty attitude/image of WC tokays...let's not name them anything that may tempt them to take an ear off!!!


LOL ....I suppose he has a point.  An itty, bitty blunty point, maybe...but a point.  :Giggle:  Personally, I'd LOVE to have a Van Gogh Gecko!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## darkangel

That has a nice catchy ring to it : van gogh gecko

----------


## rabernet

I'd call her a jewel tokay - she looks like she has little gems all over her!

----------


## Bobsean

Lazer !

----------


## Laooda

Corel....   Cause it looks like something produced on the computer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mindibun

I like the jewel Tokay idea, but I dont know if that's already something in existence. It sounds like it would be. You could maybe use "button Tokay" only because she reminds me of that old candy from way back when that was just a long strip of paper with candy "buttons" on it:

----------


## recycling goddess

looking at her colours makes me think of a summer sky sunset...

absolutely freakin' amazing kara!!!

----------


## darkdreamer

WHoah almost had a flash back from the first pic, psychedelic!!!

----------

